# Bent Creek



## ricamile (Sep 11, 2014)

Subject: Bent Creek Golf Resort

My wife and I purchased a timeshare there thru Sunterra and it was sold with
it being developed with hundreds of units. Diamond resorts has since taking
it over and has no plans to do any development. Aren't they obligated to do
so?
We just returned from a week there and was told they are not selling any
more units. So now all the owners have the burden of high maint. Fees.
How can they do that?

Sent from my iPad
Rick Lundgren Sr.
[phone number deleted for your privacy]


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2014)

It sounds like typical timeshare sales person BS.  Even if they built thousands of units, your maintenance fee would not go down - typically, maintenance fees go up every year, and if the salesperson told you something different, they were just saying what you wanted to hear.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 12, 2014)

If you read through your documents you'll find that proposed doesn't guarentee they'll complete. We own at Marriott's Grand Chateau. It was suppose to have all 4 towers finished by now. Instead they've just completed tower 3 and no one is sure that tower 4 will ever be completed. HGVC LV Strip was supposed to have 4 towers. They built 2 and the remainder is on hold. I don't expect they'll ever finish the project. French Quarter Resort in Branson is another example of a reort that will never be completed as is DRI's The Suite's at Fall Creek. There's also Grand Regency at Thousand Hills in Branson where they built 2 buildings and that's all it will probably ever be.


----------

